# Boulevard N S. years 1962-64 reunion



## Tim Smith (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi All.
I sent an old photo to a couple of friends of the class of 62/64 from Boulevard nautical school.
Ray Gott and Robin Rainbow thought it a good idea to have a reunion on 8th September 2012.
We have found about 11 old boys but would like others to get in touch.(Eat)


----------

